# Looking to Make a Tribal-ish Post Apocalypse RP



## Cloudyhue (Jun 28, 2017)

I wouldn't really be comfortable leading my own RP  by myself. Maybe I could if I really made all the preparations correctly and had some guidance. I would prefer to have a co-leader. If you're interested in that position then pitch me some ideas. Anyway, this is an idea I think would be cool. 

The world would be like Horizon Zero Dawn where civilization has reverted to being more tribal, but there is still old technology around. But NOT Horizon Zero Dawn itself. It would be an original story, with its own unique world. It would have its own factions/tribes divided by species. Each faction would have their own morals and philosophies to drive them towards a goal. If there were too many of one species the factions could be divided another way.

I had an idea of an overworld area and an underworld/spirit world which would be completely different and much more dangerous. Perhaps it would contain extra special loot that could only be obtained by solving riddles or something like that.

I don't really know what I'm doing, I'm just really bored and I like roleplay


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 29, 2017)

I may be interested. I think I'm ok at leading or co leading something like that.
Were you thinking some sort of group thing with more than one person?
And would it be through notes here?

I do like the thought of everything else you mentioned.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 29, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> I may be interested. I think I'm ok at leading or co leading something like that.
> Were you thinking some sort of group thing with more than one person?
> And would it be through notes here?
> 
> I do like the thought of everything else you mentioned.


Yeah, a group thing. You could co-lead with me. I'd like to be mostly in charge of the lore, but you could help me with it and suggest things.


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jun 29, 2017)

This sounds like a really cool idea  Let me know when you get things rolling.
I'd totally want to take part ^_^


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 30, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Yeah, a group thing. You could co-lead with me. I'd like to be mostly in charge of the lore, but you could help me with it and suggest things.



Ok, cool. How would you be doing this? On notes here? Or some other chat?


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 30, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> Ok, cool. How would you be doing this? On notes here? Or some other chat?


Do you have Telegram? I'd prefer that.


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jun 30, 2017)

I don't, but I can check it out


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 30, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> I don't, but I can check it out


It's a great messaging platform. Do you have any others you would prefer to communicate on?


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 30, 2017)

I don't know if this is an 18+ thing or not... can someone tell me? Also it kinda sounds like fallout. I think it's cool and if it's not 18+ I would love to participate.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 30, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> I don't know if this is an 18+ thing or not... can someone tell me? Also it kinda sounds like fallout. I think it's cool and if it's not 18+ I would love to participate.


It's not 18+. I'll try to get it all set up soon and I'll notify you.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 30, 2017)

Cool! Thx 0w0


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Jul 1, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> It's a great messaging platform. Do you have any others you would prefer to communicate on?



Nah, I just use the messaging on here usually. I downloaded telegram on my phone though. I'll get it on my computer soon.


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (Aug 17, 2017)

Definitely interested in rp with you.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 17, 2017)

I dunnoooo... sounds an awful lot like Horizon Zero Dawn, a game that screwed me out of 100% because of a glitchy af side quest that never showed up


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 17, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I dunnoooo... sounds an awful lot like Horizon Zero Dawn, a game that screwed me out of 100% because of a glitchy af side quest that never showed up


Yeah, that's what inspired this. I don't want it to be like Horizon though, I want to do my own thing with a similar setting.

For the others on this thread I have the general idea of the world worked out, but I don't have any plot or story to go with it. I'm sorry for being so slow on this ;~;


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 19, 2017)

How about having that underworld kind of place you mentioned be controlled by demonic robots that really do not like people at all and spread onto the surface? And the heroes gotta find a way down there to probably kill the Wall Of Flesh to make things worse

I dunno, you can't have a plot if you aren't willing to throw some absurd ideas around


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 19, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> How about having that underworld kind of place you mentioned be controlled by demonic robots that really do not like people at all and spread onto the surface? And the heroes gotta find a way down there to probably kill the Wall Of Flesh to make things worse
> 
> I dunno, you can't have a plot if you aren't willing to throw some absurd ideas around


My idea for the underworld is actually kind of similar to the Wall of Flesh, now that I think of it. 

The charcters' objective will be to fight through the underworld and defeat the boss monster who will release the two worlds from their respective perils and merge the overworld and underworld. 

The overworld is much like our own. No magic, lots of sunlight. Magic abilities are pretty much null except for some gifted individuals. Since magic cannot be used, it is harder for things to get done and there is less available energy to power everything. 

The underworld is the opposite. It's dark and misty, with lots of dangerous residents and unstable magic. Magic is unbalanced and can be too strong there, causing strange disasters and the like. There is a lack of sunlight which leaves a lot of the underworld in bad shape.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 19, 2017)

I actually sorta like that idea, but instead of merging the 2 worlds, it could be that upon the destruction of said boss monster, that some of that pent up and unstable magic can find its way to the surface that changes various aspects of the overworld for better or for worse, but I dunno, just an idea I had


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 19, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I actually sorta like that idea, but instead of merging the 2 worlds, it could be that upon the destruction of said boss monster, that some of that pent up and unstable magic can find its way to the surface that changes various aspects of the overworld for better or for worse, but I dunno, just an idea I had


Yeah, that could work. By merging I meant that the line between the two worlds would be dissolved, causing them to balance out. The locations in both would stay the same and still retain their characteristics (like being dark or something like that), but would be more balanced out. In the overworld there would be a safe amount of magic and same with the underworld. Individuals would now be able to visit either whenever they choose.

Basically the boss monster would be unbalancing the two worlds and creating a barrier between them.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 19, 2017)

But the underworld would still remain full of dangerous residents, be that actual demons, demonic robutts or maniacal Eldritch Cultists (Darkest Dungeon stuff) But there needs to be a way to get there cuz digging straight down with a pickaxe into the underworld is, even though admittedly hilarious, is unrealistic


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 19, 2017)

The goal of the RP is to beat the boss monster so that the world does get balanced. It wouldn't make sense for the world to still be messed up. Sure the underworld would still be dangerous. Killing the boss doesn't automatically solve all the political strife or get rid of the monsters.

Of course there would be a way to get to the underworld. I imagine it as a realm that exits exactly on the flip side of the overworld. Think having a a flat planet and on the other side is the underworld. I imagine having a mirror pond that you can jump into and pop out the other side.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 19, 2017)

A magical mirror pond sounds nice and refreshing, which could probably be how it's properties are made known to the heroes

And the underworld is going to have political stuff and not just full of monsters that'll tear your face off?


----------



## GenericFoxLover6000 (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm quite interested in this rp session it sounds like it could be a lot of fun! I can easily download telegram if that's what you guys intend to use, but I probably won't be available during the week because of work.

A pretty interesting thing you guys can have happen for how the whole story line starts is to have several maniacal Eldritch cultists invade the surface and burn down several villages around wherever you're having this all take place, taking everyone they can away for them to perform a sacrificial ritual at where they believe the center of the overworld is, depending on the type of lore you have for the overworld it could vary from place to place. This ritual can be intended to create a bridge connecting the two worlds. The protags of the story could be located in the various villages that were ransacked and meet up where the ritual is going down.

I'd suggest having the ritual being a success, causing the utter destruction of where it had taken place and causing whatever dwells in the underworld to rampage the region. This will give the protags an obvious reason for going to the underworld and destroying it's center of power, which would cause the balance to even out, like you guys had suggested previously.

To spice things up and make this a more unique story line you could have the power source of the underworld three separate forms of dark energy, each guarded by their own boss monster. Each form could represented the different forms of matter: liquid, gas, and matter. This would cause the solution for ridden each one to be different and unique, because the players would have to figure out a way to stop a river of dark energy from flowing: equalize the energy of the air itself (however you plan on setting that up), as well as destroy some sort of enormous mass of dark energy (I.E. a giant crystal pillar).

You could even include a riddle on how to rid the underworld of each source, and possibly even a riddle for the order it all has to be done in, and if you wanted to have one final boss monster just for shits and giggles, you could have the solid mass of dark energy spawn some sort of final boss that will attempt to destroy both worlds if the players can't prevent him from surfacing and bring about his destruction.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm glad you like the mirror pond idea. 

Of course most of it will be monsters, but there's a civilization there living behind barricades and walls to keep the nasties out. Everyone in that world will have OP magic or die. 

As for politics, I didn't commission a ref sheet of the underworld's ruler for no reason. 

Here's the full description I wrote up. I call the leaders "goddesses" but that's just what the citizens think of them. They aren't literal deities.

Add the ancient technology in there and this is pretty much the idea I had. We can change it up if people want to.

----------------------------

Dawnhallow refers to the surface/sun world. Duskhallow refers to the spirit/moon world. Each world has its own inhabitants. Those who die in Dawnhallow do NOT cross over to Duskhallow under normal circumstances.

Dawnhallow is controlled by the two Kirin goddesses Sen and Ailune, Sen for the sun and Ailune for the moon. They act as a sort of spiritual medium between the two worlds. Sen wields water and sky magic while Ailune controls earth and fire.

Once the goddesses' elements are swapped and properly aligned, the third goddess will be revealed, restoring total balance and merging he two worlds as they should be.

The elements in Dawnhallow and Duskhallow are very much out of whack. The two goddesses' powers are switched, making it much harder to do their duties. The sun and moon are harder to maintain because of this.

Aura is the raw magic potential of a person. It is part of their soul. Gifted people can rend their Aura and produce magic without needing horns. Aura energy is much different than regular magic. It is not cast, but rather used like an extension of the person's self. When people use Aura, they are drawing directly from their own willpower and emotions.

Magic is weak in Dawnhallow, with the exception of the goddesses. Using Aura energy takes years of training and practice, and even then power is not guaranteed. Dawnhallow is powered by the energy of the sun.

Magic is very strong in Duskhallow. It is often unbalanced and runs wild, making parts of Duskhallow dangerous. Most of its residents are magical monsters who won't hesitate to ravage anyone in their vicinity. Aura power is greatly amplified, making it so most people can wield their Auras naturally. Duskhallow does not have sunlight as an energy source, and instead must rely on magic and the moon.


----------



## GenericFoxLover6000 (Aug 19, 2017)

Ooo, I'm curious what caused the goddesses' magical properties to be switched in the first place.

I also think that you can have some interesting thing happen with a solar eclipse here, I.E. there's a solar eclipse whenever the goddesses' powers are swapped.

(side note: who else is hyped for the eclipse monday?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 19, 2017)

And also, I've only got Discord or Skype
*passes out*


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 19, 2017)

GenericFoxLover6000 said:


> Ooo, I'm curious what caused the goddesses' magical properties to be switched in the first place.
> 
> I also think that you can have some interesting thing happen with a solar eclipse here, I.E. there's a solar eclipse whenever the goddesses' powers are swapped.
> 
> (side note: who else is hyped for the eclipse monday?)





Azrion/Zhalo said:


> And also, I've only got Discord or Skype
> *passes out*


I guess we're doing Discord then.

I actually was going to make the solar eclipse a key element here. Maybe every few hunder years a solar eclipse swaps their powers and then something else has to be triggered to cause the third to appear. I don't know what though.

I really want to see the eclipse but I have no glasses ahhh


----------



## GenericFoxLover6000 (Aug 19, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> I guess we're doing Discord then.
> 
> I actually was going to make the solar eclipse a key element here. Maybe every few hunder years a solar eclipse swaps their powers and then something else has to be triggered to cause the third to appear. I don't know what though.
> 
> I really want to see the eclipse but I have no glasses ahhh


Eyyy, I love using Discord and feel that I'm extremely good at managing a server if you need any advice doing that. I think I've sent you a friend request in the past.

Why not make some homemade ones? There's tons of tutorial videos online on how to make the glasses.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 19, 2017)

GenericFoxLover6000 said:


> Eyyy, I love using Discord and feel that I'm extremely good at managing a server if you need any advice doing that. I think I've sent you a friend request in the past.
> 
> Why not make some homemade ones? There's tons of tutorial videos online on how to make the glasses.


Oh whoops, I look at Discord basically never. I'm glad you have some experience with it.

I guess I will make the glasses myself.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 20, 2017)

Speaking of servers, I'm already part of a primarily Dragon-based server if that's relevant at all, or just go with the good ol' but not-always-functional-for-some-reason friend requests


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 20, 2017)

With the help of GenericFoxLover6000 a server for the RP has been created. We'll release it once then RP is ready for players.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 20, 2017)

Can I still help with ideas, or did mine suck?


----------



## Zevwen (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey, just a heads up: this is GenericFoxLover6000. I didn't actually want to be known as that so I went ahead and made my official account lmfao. 

My other one was just to test the waters and see what the community was like, but it seems like this is something I can get into.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 20, 2017)

Zevwen said:


> Hey, just a heads up: this is GenericFoxLover6000. I didn't actually want to be known as that so I went ahead and made my official account lmfao.
> 
> My other one was just to test the waters and see what the community was like, but it seems like this is something I can get into.


I have a feeling that you might be a fox


----------



## Zevwen (Aug 20, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I have a feeling that you might be a fox


Nah man, I'm an armadillo! Can't you tell from my profile picture?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 20, 2017)

Zevwen said:


> I'm an armadillo!


I ain't nevah seen an orange armadillo with pointy ears and a black nose, you sure you ain't a fox m8


----------



## Zevwen (Aug 20, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I ain't nevah seen an orange armadillo with pointy ears and a black nose, you sure you ain't a fox m8


Shhh!! Don't give me away, I'm trying to blend man! This is a flawless plan...right?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 21, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


>


You must be one of those things


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 21, 2017)

Are there going to be any guns since there'll be technology and stuff?


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 22, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Are there going to be any guns since there'll be technology and stuff?


If there are guns they'll be super rare items. Most of the weapons are swords/bows and stuff like that. They have enhancements from the old tech though.


----------



## GreenZone (Aug 22, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> If there are guns they'll be super rare items.


its the bullets that are rare guns are heavy in that kind of setting people are more likely to just throw them away if they run out of ammo or turn them into melee weapons this actually happens in real life too in the middle east and some pacific nations

any way i thought this was a video game thread like the one i made asking for what people want to be in it now i'm kind of interested how does one "RP" i thought it was like like 

*walks into room* 
"hey"
"hey"
*hugs*


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 22, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> its the bullets that are rare guns are heavy in that kind of setting people are more likely to just throw them away if they run out of ammo or turn them into melee weapons this actually happens in real life too in the middle east and some pacific nations
> 
> any way i thought this was a video game thread like the one i made asking for what people want to be in it now i'm kind of interested how does one "RP" i thought it was like like
> 
> ...


Yes, but the guns themselves will still be hard to obtain. Ammo is even rarer. Some guns are rechargeable, while some will need actual bullets. Rechargeable guns still need batteries that the players will have to find.

That's illiterate RP, aka the crappy form of RP I'd like to avoid. This type of RP will be literate, meaning it can be anywhere from one paragraph to four or more. Literate RP does not use asterisks and instead is written like a book, each person controlling a charcter and usually writing in 3rd person. Here's a short example.

Ailune was sure something was off tonight. There were no demons growling, no birds chriping. Something - or rather someone - had to be there. Nothing about this situation bode well, but Ailune tried to concentrate on her task of raising the moon and ending the day. Her horns lit up with a soft glow, radiating power. The kirin closed her eyes and hovered off the ground as the sun slowly sunk below the horizon, being replaced by a shining full moon. It was always on full moons that something bad happened, it seemed.


----------



## modfox (Aug 22, 2017)

I am intersted


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 22, 2017)

Can my character start out with a Shoddy Shotty?


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 22, 2017)

I am definitely interested in doing this. What platform would it be, skype, discord, etc?


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 23, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Can my character start out with a Shoddy Shotty?


No, those wouldn't fit into the lore. You can start out with a primitive weapon like a staff, sword, crossbow or bow.


It'sBlitz said:


> I am definitely interested in doing this. What platform would it be, skype, discord, etc?


Discord! There's a server set up for it. I'm going to make a new post about the RP soon. You can add me, I'm Cloudyhue#6222


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 23, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> No, those wouldn't fit into the lore. You can start out with a primitive weapon like a staff, sword, crossbow or bow.
> 
> Discord! There's a server set up for it. I'm going to make a new post about the RP soon. You can add me, I'm Cloudyhue#6222


Sent


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 23, 2017)

It'sBlitz said:


> Sent


Thank you! You'll definiely be able to take part.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 23, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> No, those wouldn't fit into the lore. You can start out with a primitive weapon like a staff, sword, or bow


I thought you said that they'd be at least rare, not nonexistent. And I didn't say the Shoddy Shotty would be functional, as it'd have a broken receiver


----------



## It'sBlitz (Aug 23, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I thought you said that they'd be at least rare, not nonexistent. And I didn't say the Shoddy Shotty would be functional, as it'd have a broken receiver


A rudimentary slamfire shotgun can be made out of a few pipes and a nail, items common in the apocalypse.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 23, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I thought you said that they'd be at least rare, not nonexistent. And I didn't say the Shoddy Shotty would be functional, as it'd have a broken receiver





It'sBlitz said:


> A rudimentary slamfire shotgun can be made out of a few pipes and a nail, items common in the apocalypse.


Oh derp, I didn't even think of making one. The ancient civilization that used to rule over this world in the past didn't have stuff like shotguns. They used energy rifles and plasma weapons. Even if you had a shotgun the ammo for it would be virtually nonexistent since they weren't widely used in the past.

That's why I said it wouldn't fit into the lore. You can have one, but good luck finding the ammo. Also, I have no idea what a reciever is. If that being broken prevents the gun from firing, that's fine.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 24, 2017)

For everyone still watching this thread: an official post has been made about the RP with all of its final details. You can apply here:

forums.furaffinity.net: Dawnhallow the Post-Apocalyptic Fantasy Now Open!


----------

